# Power Loss When Idle



## Skunkrocker (Jun 20, 2010)

These are the codes, '97 Maxima.

P0150 0308 Front HO2S Bank 2
P0325 0304 Knock Sensor
P1400 1005 EGR Control Solenoid Valve

It's having intermittent power loss, generally when idle, sometimes even when just letting off of the gas, for example like when going around a corner or slowing down for a stop. It has new fuel filter, air filter, spark plugs, and even a can of fuel treatment. Things just seem to get worse the more it's driven. It starts out fine in the morning, but by mid day the problems begin, and by the end of the day it doesn't want to run unless you force the accelerator. Also it was reported there was a funny smell.

What would cause those three codes to trip? And which one is turning on the CEL? And what theories do you have as to what is causing the problem?

Ask any questions you need to help. It is appreciated. Thank you so much in advance for this.


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

Check your knock sensor wiring, its usually the shielding that gets messed up. If everything looks fine then check if the bolt on it is loose, they can loosen up and rattle around.

If your knock sensor is freaking out, the ecu will pull timing and you will get a big loss of power and mileage.

Change out that O2 sensor, or swap it with the other one and see if the code comes back.

Egr.. psh.. who needs it


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

IMO I would start with the knock sensor. I had the same exact set of codes on my 96GLE. I will say that my car didnt stall around corners or die at intersections. I did notice a bit of a loss in performance though. My butt dyno told me somthing wasn't quite right. I swapped my knock sensor and it also took care of my o2 sensor code. I have been riding around with that EGR control solonoid valve code for like 4 years through two engine swaps and all the other stuff and it doesnt seem to effect anything. I wouldn't bother with it at all. 
The knock sensor will not trip your MIL (malfunction indicator light) however the p1400 and the o2 sensor code will cause your MIL to illuminate. 
Theories? 
I guess you could have a TPS, MAF, ERG solonoid, MAP/BARO, exaust leak, bad gas, FUBAR fuel pump, etc, etc problem. Maybe a weak coilpack. How many miles on this car? Do you use premuim fuel? Auto or 5 speed? 
Since you mention haveing to force the accelerator i would start looking at your throttle body linkage and the cables. Do they move freely? Are the cables corroded? Fix the knock sensor and clear the codes. Post the results. Good luck.


----------



## maindaco (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a similar problem with my B14-GXE 96, but I've got no codes so far (meaningn that have not checked ECU at all). Additionally, the problems only happens ramdomly, sometimes does not happen, sometimes happens in after running 20 - 30 minutes of regular driving to the office, sometimes it is at the start in the morning. The sympthom is the same, engine losses (reduce) power when idle, it appears when stopped (i.e at intersections or red lights) and "engine" and "oil" check lights start coming on and off intermittently (both at the same time) similar to "heart beats"; when ON power reduces and when OFF gets back to normal.


----------

